

Facebook says Taliban's page 'doesn't contain credible threat of violence' - waqas-

This facebook page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;UmarMedia belongs to TTP (Tehreek e Taliban pakistan), internationally designated terrorist organization.
This is one of the dozens of pages run by these loosly affiliated terrorist groups. They use these fb pages to spread propaganda and publish videos of their successful terror operations. I have repeatedly reported these pages, which, even when you take one look at them is obvious that they are run by terror outfits. But facebook says they are safe for families etc etc. 
Just today 40 people were killed in Pakistan by these people in a mosque bomb blast, earlier this week 40 were killed in a church bomb blast. A couple of weeks ago they killed a pakistani General, and duly uploaded the video on this page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;photo.php?v=224409671050680). Still facebook says it does not contain credible threat of violence (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;ILkxxJ6). my blood is boiling with rage.
What should i do?
======
cup
Are the Tal eban not entitled to freedom of speech? I mean do you report the
IDF or various US Military facebook fan pages too?

The situation in Afghanistan is not monochromatic and while the actions of
these people are detestable what does blocking their access to facebook
achieve?

I mean if Im going to be really aggressive then why arent you protesting
Americas drone policy which is equally terrifying and indiscriminate.

Im not American but Americans have died for this inane concept of freedom,
liberty and expression. The fact that you want to deny those staples to people
you despise is telling.

~~~
waqas-
facebook has explicitly stated its policy that if a page or a person is
involved in violence, or offers a credible threat of violence the page will be
shut down. i did not make those rules, facebook did. and these people have
nothing to do with USA, TTP and Taleban are completely different entities, TTP
is not involved in any freedom struggle, it just routinely kill innocent
Pakistani people and never harms any american soldiers.

